# It smells?



## RandyG (Jan 17, 2012)

My In laws installed a gas fireplace last winter and basically have been unable to use it much do to the fumes it produces hh: . It is a ventless unit and I know this may be the problem, but is this normal with a ventless unit or is there a setting that can fix this? Maybe add a vent somehow?Thanks.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 17, 2012)

Yup, ventfrees have a smell to them.  It is pretty distinct.  I wouldn't recommend them in a small area or a very tight house.  You can't vent them.  Basically, think of it this way-you are venting the exhaust from burning the gas into your home.  We have one as a backup to our woodstove since we have no other heat source, but our Cottage is NOT very tight (leaky windows, doors).  I have noticed that running the little air purifier I have actually helped reduce the smell even more-I am not using it for that though, it's for my shed-o-rific dog and dh's mild allergies.


----------



## RandyG (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, yea I figured nothing can be done, they picked it up pretty cheap at a yard sale and thats probably why the other folks were getting rid of it. I quess they will have to crack windows and open doors...


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 17, 2012)

I would make sure the logs are installed properly and it's burning clean (the less yellow the flames are the better with these).  After that, well, it's just how they are.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 17, 2012)

Hopefully, they've got a couple of CO detectors
plugged in throughout the house....


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Hopefully, they've got a couple of CO detectors
> plugged in throughout the house....



DOH!  Forgot to mention one of the most important parts of owning a VF stove or fireplace...Yes, most certainly get some CO2 detectors!!


----------

